# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [CD Player] calibrate cdj500II με παλμογράφο

## HowToFiXiT.gr

καλησπέρα σε όλους!   προ ημερών φίλος μου έδωσε 2 cdj 500II για να του αλλάξω τα buttons στο play και στο cue και να δω αν θέλουν κάτι άλλο  όλα...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

